# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Nonduality

## TuanJie

Frank Yang - SPIRITUALITY is a self-destructive process

----------


## TuanJie

A few years later...

Frank Yang -  FULL ENLIGHTENMENT HAPPENING LIVE (1st Time In Human History) 開悟之路

----------


## TuanJie

Rupert Spira - How Do I Practice Self Enquiry?

----------


## TuanJie

Angelo DiLullo - Welcome to Simply Always Awake





A comprehensive resource for anyone interested in waking up from the dream of separation. If you are interested in ending personal suffering in this lifetime then this channel is here to support you and make the process as simple and accessible as possible. Book:  Awake: It's Your Turn (Amazon)

----------


## TuanJie

The Default Mode Network & End of Suffering - Gary Weber

----------


## TuanJie

Lisa Cairns - Live talks 28th October 2015

It won't let me post at a time stamp, so here is the link to about 30 minutes in, where the juice is: 
https://youtu.be/VbIR5wX2hdc?t=1816

Complete video:

----------


## TuanJie

East Forest & Ram Dass - Dark Thoughts

----------


## TuanJie

Judith Blackstone - Trauma and the Unbound Body

----------


## TuanJie

Richard Lang - Who Are You?

----------


## TuanJie

Lisa Cairns - 26th June 2016
@ timestamp ~11 minutes: https://youtu.be/-5F9Nj5Pb18?t=662

Complete video:

----------


## Doseone

Atman is Brahman.

----------


## TuanJie

@Doseone

 :Heart:

----------


## TuanJie

Angelo DiLullo - The Fear Barrier

----------


## TuanJie

Nisargadatta Maharaj - I am That
Read by Phil Philms, posted on the "All the Ways" youtube channel.



Love says 'I am everything.' Wisdom says 'I am nothing.' Between the two, my life flows. There is no such thing as a person. There are only restrictions and limitations. The sum total of these defines the person. You think you know yourself when you know what you are. But you never know who you are. The person merely appears to be, like the space within the pot appears to have the shape and volume and smell of the pot. See that you are not what you believe yourself to be. Nisargadatta Maharaj

----------


## TuanJie

Rupert Spira - The Fear that Underlies All Fears

A man asks how to deal with fear and anxiety, especially when his mind comes up with frightening 'what-if' scenarios. He wonders if they aren't all variations of the same fear of not existing. Rupert elaborates on the existential, primal fear that underlies the sense of being a separate self.

----------


## TuanJie

Michael Taft - Like Wind in a Vast, Empty Sky - Nondual Meditation

----------


## TuanJie

Advaita Fellowship - Consciousness - an animation of Spirit

----------


## TuanJie

Suzanne Chang - The true cost of the end of suffering is rarely shared

----------


## TuanJie

Rupert Spire - Yoga Meditation: 'Whosoever Knows Their Self Knows Their Lord'

This yoga meditation explores whether there is an edge to the space of Awareness in which all thoughts, feelings, sensations and perceptions appear.

----------


## TuanJie

Angelo Dilullo chats with Matt Garrett - Awakening Story: Matt (Searching for Boundaries)



A wonderful discussion with Matt about the awakening process and his experience of the dissolution of experiential boundaries. We also discuss emotion work, relationships, and inquiring into the nature of self. Matt is a documentary filmmaker, check out his work in this wonderful short clip about his friend and spiritual teacher John Butler:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uudzp...

----------

